# Not sure whats going on...



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Oook, well things were going well for awhile. The 2 Calico Platys have been acting odd for the past 2-3 weeks but they were eating and still swimming so i didn't worry that much. By odd I mean they were staying at the back of the tank just kidna hanging out doing nothing, when they use to be active. One of the Platys tail fins have been more closed then open. All the fish in the tank have been doing great though, so i wasn't as concerned as I should have been. Anyways, i was checkin on everyone and as of 10 min ago the platy with closed fins was at the bottom kidna wobbling back and forth. The spot above his lip between his eyes looks a bit thin - as in i can see throught the skin. There arn't any signs of problems in the tank. No ammonia or nitrites and nitrites are normal. Any clues as to what might be going on? Any advice is welcome! Thanks!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fungus maybe? Can you post a pic? Most things like that can be treated with an antibiotic or other easily attained med from Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Fungus maybe? Can you post a pic? Most things like that can be treated with an antibiotic or other easily attained med from Petco or Petsmart.


The Platy died last night. So I can't get you pics of him, I will see if i can get a pic of the other Platy.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is there any fish in the tank that could have been bullying them?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

snail said:


> Is there any fish in the tank that could have been bullying them?


nope


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Clamped fins are a definite sign of disease, in guppies, especially fry it can signal a serious problem. It sounds like these fish were telling you all was not well for awhile. Often clamped fins is skin discomfort/distress. Does this sound like what you were seeing on the one that died "Clearly delineated, whitish, translucent areas measuring 1 to 3mm appear on the skin. Often visible only from a head-on view"? (Trying to find something that matches what you describe) if so Chilodonella and the treatment is malachite green, metrondiazole, or forma-green according to Fish Skin Disorders
Otherwise we should keep poking at it 'cause it sounds like your other fish is acting the same way?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Keep a close eye on your other platy.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

All the fish in the tank are great except the platys (now platy). The remainder platy just hangs out at the back and does nothing except come eat when its time. No other fish in the tank is acting off, they are all very active and ready to eat and play.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I have heard of Hole in the head disease. Might look that one up. But other than that, I have no had any fish with thoses kind of symptoms before. I would dig deep to find out if and what it is, and if it will affect the other fish later. Hope you find your problem.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

But the one platy is acting weird? And was bought at the same time? 'Cause I would be worried about that one going the same way, and if what they had was infectious, you could see the rest of the tank going the same way eventually.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

chris oe said:


> But the one platy is acting weird? And was bought at the same time? 'Cause I would be worried about that one going the same way, and if what they had was infectious, you could see the rest of the tank going the same way eventually.


The 2 Calico Platys were bought at the same time. They were doing great and active for a month then one day they started acting odd and hanging out at the back. No other fish act this way. The one remaining Platy does not have clamped fins he just stays hidden and isn't all that active.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you tested your water? Many problems arise when the water isn't clean enough.

EDIT: Just noticed that your first says water tests fine.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like you feel like there's nothing more amiss, and that's fine if that's how you feel. Keep an eye on the one who hides, 'cause sick fish can tend to do that, but it may just be a shy fish too I suppose. If you do start having trouble, let us know.


----------

